
Why can't I sign in with Facebook anymore? - srameshc
https://support.seatgeek.com/hc/en-us/articles/360044786153-Why-can-t-I-sign-in-with-Facebook-anymore-#:~:text=As%20of%20April%202020%2C%20SeatGeek,details%20and%20add%20a%20password.
======
ericwaller
I'm one of SeatGeek's cofounders, good question.

It was indeed Apple's "Sign In with Apple" deadline that prompted us to make
the change (for those who don't know, apps that offer sign in via a third
party auth mechanism will also need to offer sign in with Apple), but it's
something we've considered on and off for many years.

Two big reasons. The first is that when we work with pro sports teams, fans of
that team are able to sign in to their team accounts using SeatGeek. Having
Facebook, and potentially Apple, also in the mix there felt like it would lead
to a lot of confusion. The second is that while we've seen that sign in with
Facebook leads to more sign ups in the first place, we've also seen that it
causes confusion for users who are later unsure how they initially signed in,
and that confusion can hit just as they're trying to pull up their tickets
outside of an event.

~~~
dukoid
Interesting how the title of the FAQ item says "Why can't I sign in with
Facebook anymore?", but to get the actual answer to that question, one has to
go to HN....

~~~
ThePowerOfFuet
The first sentence of the post answers the question (without truly answering
it):

> As of April 2020, SeatGeek no longer supports signing up with or logging in
> with Facebook.

They can't sign in with Facebook anymore because SeatGeek no longer supports
it.

You're conflating that with "why don't they support it?", which isn't the same
question.

Should it have answered both? Maybe.

------
dublinben
I'm sure we'll continue to see more apps that saw minimal benefit from
Facebook login drop it as Apple's June 30th Sign In with Apple deadline
passes.

[https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=03262020b](https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=03262020b)

~~~
justinclift
It's not clear how the Apple thing is related to Facebook, as Facebook isn't
mentioned on that page.

~~~
arthurofbabylon
As a designer/developer, I'm psyched to drop dependencies. If I see that FB
login is just 10% of sign-ins, I'll likely drop it. If I see it is just 20% of
sign-ins, I might drop it.

I can imagine a lot of apps shifting to just two login options: direct with
email, and Sign in with Apple. (All new products I work on already doing
this.)

~~~
satvikpendem
What do you do if your app is cross platform, for example iOS, Android,
potentially a web app as well?

~~~
eyesee
Sign In with Apple is OAuth, and you can use it on other platforms.

------
bhahn
While the question in the link is "Why can't I sign in with Facebook
anymore?", it doesn't actually explain the rationale behind the change. Has
the rationale been explained elsewhere?

~~~
itake
FB has been doing audits of their sign in with FB apps. Maybe FB dropped them
over privacy reasons?

~~~
411111111111111
One of them seems to have posted the actual reason if you are interested.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23411486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23411486)

------
Mediterraneo10
By doing this, SeatGeek seem to be going against the trend of recent years.
Why have some forums not only provided Facebook sign-up, but even insisted on
it or hid deep in the UI the ability to sign in with a username and password?

Was it just to discourage spammers from signing up, because Facebook has taken
measures to ensure that there is a real person behind each Facebook account?
Or by logging on through Facebook, did you reveal details about yourself to
the forum’s proprietors that could be used for targeted advertising?

~~~
brogrammernot
Reducing friction in a signup flow is key and that’s what FB login did. It
made signing up easy as people already had an account. You could pull some
data attributes depending on what you were looking for but overall, it made
signup flows significantly easier.

Now FB doesn’t carry the same brand trust it used to and folks prefer their
own signup flow.

------
MintelIE
I tried to surf on over to SeatGeek's site to see what they do or sell or
whatever but they won't even let you connect if you're using Tor Browser. Ah
well, never heard of them before anyway, I'm sure I won't be missing out on
much.

~~~
sciurus
Although a block on just browsing seems harsh, the ticketing industry is a
constant target of fraudsters and blocking buying or selling via Tor wouldn't
surprise or upset me.

------
awillen
I assumed this was going to be in response to Facebook's refusal to do
anything about Trump, but I have no idea if that's the case or not from
this...

~~~
qaz_plm
A cofounder left an update here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23411486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23411486)

------
bbarn
Absolute speculation here - SeatGeek, and every other company in the secondary
event ticketing marketplace, makes all of their money from advertising spend.
Google pay per click, facebook ads, etc. I would not be surprised given cash
flow issues if they were suspended by facebook across the board for not paying
their bills. My former company in the same vertical was in utter panic about
all possible spend when live events in the US effectively went to zero in
March.

~~~
josegonzalez
Sure, there is probably a ton of inbound revenue from marketing campaigns
(Facebook, Instagram, Email marketing, SEM) but that also kinda drives brand
recognition and hopefully loyalty, so the ideal state is that folks that buy
tickets via any of the above eventually come back to buy more tickets because
they had a good experience in the first place. Partnerships, third-party
integrations, and revenue from their marketplace should also be a significant
portion of the revenue, as would SEO.

I'd imagine that many of those channels dried up, but it's super unlikely that
a reasonably managed company wouldn't either have VC funding or be close
enough to profitability that they wouldn't have enough money to weather Covid
after "strategic" layoffs and decreases in salary (no idea if either of these
happened). Heck, I wouldn't be shocked if they raised an internal round[1]. I
really doubt SeatGeek would go delinquent on advertising budgets, as those
sorts of things _should_ be forecasted out a year or more, with existing cash
to actually run the business. I can't imagine that not paying your bills would
go well if you expect to do business after the pandemic is over...

Source: I used to work there, in the pre-covid times.

[1] If VCs can give 120 million to a company that makes juicing machines, why
wouldn't they give anything to prop up a company that actually makes money and
will likely do fine once the pandemic is over?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juicero](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juicero)

